# 1.8T GTI What type of oil and fuel to use???



## ador (Jun 12, 2001)

I just got a 1.8T GTI. I heard 91 and above octane gas is better for my car. Is that true? I also heard that "synthetic" oil is better. Synthetis oil is much more expensive. Please advise. Thanks.


----------



## Bolsen (Mar 15, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T GTI What type of oil and fuel to use??? (ador)*

Consult your owners manual.
And search!
But Ill give you a hint...
93/91 only
Synthetic is best!


----------



## FreeStage3 (Mar 18, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T GTI What type of oil and fuel to use??? (ador)*

everything you stated is true! its your car, put whatever you can afford in it. the factory uses plain ol' dino oil in it and so can you. the car will be happier with 91 octane or better, but if you can only afford 89 so be it. 
synthetic oil can withstand the temps of a turbo better than dino, but if you change your oil regularly and stay away from crazy sustained boost levels then stick with dino. 
Congrats and welcome to the world of enhanced torque!! Warning!! speeding tickets are more likely with a 1.8T than a 2.Slo.








matt


[Modified by FreeStage3, 9:09 PM 1-7-2003]


----------



## ador (Jun 12, 2001)

*Re: 1.8T GTI What type of oil and fuel to use??? (FreeStage3)*

OK. i guess few cents won't hurt for the gas (91). Maybe i'll stay with regular oil but change it every 2,500 miles. That's $50 a month. A quart of synthetic cost about $6. Thanks for the info.quote:[HR][/HR]everything you stated is true! its your car, put whatever you can afford in it. the factory uses plain ol' dino oil in it and so can you. the car will be happier with 91 octane or better, but if you can only afford 89 so be it. 
synthetic oil can withstand the temps of a turbo better than dino, but if you change your oil regularly and stay away from crazy sustained boost levels then stick with dino. 
Congrats and welcome to the world of enhanced torque!! Warning!! speeding tickets are more likely with a 1.8T than a 2.Slo.








matt

[Modified by FreeStage3, 9:09 PM 1-7-2003][HR][/HR]​


----------



## dbrowne1 (Oct 31, 2000)

*Re: 1.8T GTI What type of oil and fuel to use??? (ador)*

Premium fuel only. OEM oil filter. Synthetic oil every 5K miles - I would recommend Mobil 1 0W-40, which you can get at Autozone.


----------



## FreeStage3 (Mar 18, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T GTI What type of oil and fuel to use??? (dbrowne1)*

dbrowne1 are you after me or what..... 
here is a picture of my gas requirements:








MIN (R+M)/2 is the US standard.
MIN RON is the European standard.
our cars come with plain ol' oil from the factory, so why must YOU insist that ador use Synthetic? what if ador can't afford synthetic, should he/she use it because you say so? 
the only thing i agree with you on is the oil filter, stick with a OEM oil filter. 
matt
ps: and yes those 2 gas cans in the background are full of 104 octane!!











[Modified by FreeStage3, 9:48 PM 1-7-2003]


----------



## DEFCON_Theory80 (Jul 26, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T GTI What type of oil and fuel to use??? (dbrowne1)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Premium fuel only. OEM oil filter. Synthetic oil every 5K miles - I would recommend Mobil 1 0W-40, which you can get at Autozone.[HR][/HR]​agreed fully.. 91 since that's the highest in cali.. OEM oil filter yes.. synthetic oil every 5K yes.. Mobil 1 0W-40 definitely.. I'm running 15W-50 and it's not all that amazing..







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dbrowne1 (Oct 31, 2000)

*Re: 1.8T GTI What type of oil and fuel to use??? (FreeStage3)*

quote:[HR][/HR]our cars come with plain ol' oil from the factory, so why must YOU insist that ador use Synthetic? what if ador can't afford synthetic, should he/she use it because you say so? [HR][/HR]​I wouldn't be so sure that they come with conventional oil from the factory. I know for a fact that Audi's factory fill is now a 0W-30, which means it has to be synthetic. I get conflicting answers about the 5W-40 factory fill in VWs.
Use of synthetic oil has nothing to do with whether "I say so". They guy asked for recommendations, I gave mine. Mine is based upon several years of research, including oil analysis, much of which I have posted here. I'm not going to reinvent the wheel and explain every facet of oil everytime someone asks "what oil should I use".
quote:[HR][/HR]the only thing i agree with you on is the oil filter, stick with a OEM oil filter[HR][/HR]​So you don't agree that he should use premium gas?


----------



## FreeStage3 (Mar 18, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T GTI What type of oil and fuel to use??? (dbrowne1)*

please re read my Original post! i answered his question and his concern that synthetic was "expensive". I am trying to help with his/her concerns. 
i too use Mobil 1 synthetic, but not everyone can afford it. i too have paid for numerous oil analysis in the various cars that i have owned and i am happy with Mobil 1. i have read your various post on oil and do not question them.
last but not least, please read about octane ratings so you can understand the US standards vs. German standards.
matt


----------



## dbrowne1 (Oct 31, 2000)

*Re: 1.8T GTI What type of oil and fuel to use??? (FreeStage3)*

I understand Research and Motor octane numbers perfectly. Go plug in a VAG-COM and log ignition retard on 91 and then 87.


----------



## Mimi03GTI (Oct 21, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T GTI What type of oil and fuel to use??? (ador)*

91+ octane and synthetic is best.


----------



## FreeStage3 (Mar 18, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T GTI What type of oil and fuel to use??? (dbrowne1)*

ador, forget what your factory supplied manual recommends and always seek dbrowne1 for information on your car. its in your best interest to do as he tells you. 
ador, enjoy your new car and welcome to the 1.8T forums! it doesn't get any better than this!
matt


----------



## ador (Jun 12, 2001)

*Re: 1.8T GTI What type of oil and fuel to use??? (ador)*

Guys, thank you very much for all of your replies and tips. I will continue to use 91 Octane gas and on my first oil change, I will buy the Mobil 10-40 synthetic. I will just have to cut my other expenses in order to keep my car running in great condition. This car is for keeps for me. I have ti run this to the ground since I lost a lot of money when I traded in my 2001 2.0 
Thank you very much once again to all.


----------



## dbrowne1 (Oct 31, 2000)

*Re: 1.8T GTI What type of oil and fuel to use??? (FreeStage3)*

quote:[HR][/HR]ador, forget what your factory supplied manual recommends and always seek dbrowne1 for information on your car. its in your best interest to do as he tells you. 
[HR][/HR]​







Funny how what dbrowne1 says is the same as what the manual says.
Notice the recommeneded fuel in the VW engine specs: 
http://www.vw.com/art/engines/complete_specs_18T.pdf
The oil I recommended meets ALL of the specs in the manual. The API specs, the ACEA A3 spec, and the VW specs.
BTW- Which manual told you to use a TDI oil filter on your 1.8T?


[Modified by dbrowne1, 10:00 PM 1-7-2003]


----------



## FreeStage3 (Mar 18, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T GTI What type of oil and fuel to use??? (dbrowne1)*

i am going to quote this out of my manual regarding gasoline. this is from the 2002 manual.
*"174 hp and 180 hp engines
the fuel recommended for your vehicle is unleaded premium grade gasoline with a minimum octane rating of 91 AKI (CLC) or 95 RON (ROZ).
Notes 
Do not use any fuel with octane ratings lower than 87 AKI or 91 RON otherwise expensive engine damage will occur."* 
what the manual is "RECOMMENDING" is 91+95 / 2 = *93 US octane rating*
DO NOT USE any fuel with octane ratings lower than 87+91 /2 = *89 US octane rating* 
And NO where in the manual does is specify synthetic oil. in addition, NO where does it recommend 0W40.
my original post stated it was ok to use 89 octane rated gas, just like the manual states. my original post also stated that non-synthetic oil is okay to use. 
ador, is obviously concerned about maintenance cost. so why mislead him. 
quote:[HR][/HR]BTW- Which manual told you to use a TDI oil filter on your 1.8T?
[HR][/HR]​my car has NO manufacturers engine warranty left due to my modifications, i am willing to experiment with different things on my car. thus, i am trying the TDI filter. No where in my post have i recommended to anyone to use a TDI filter. 
now, i understand that these are your recommendations, and i have taken this thread way to far, for which i apologize. i read the concern in ador's orgininal post and recommended that it was okay to take the less expensive route. 
IMHO, we are both correct according to the manual.








matt


----------



## dbrowne1 (Oct 31, 2000)

*Re: 1.8T GTI What type of oil and fuel to use??? (FreeStage3)*

A careful reading of the manual will reveal that 5W40 and 5W30 are niether required nor recommended viscosities. The manual merely states that 5W40 is factory fill weight and may be used in all temps, and 5W30 is an acceptable substitute. The only specs you must meet are ONE of the following:
API SJ
ACEA A2 or A3
VW specs
Benefits of synthetic oil have been reviewed here and elsewhere ad nauseum. The original poster just traded a 2000 for a 2003, I'm going to assume he has enough money to pay $4.99 for a quart of oil.


----------



## TRBNIUM (Oct 2, 2001)

*Re: 1.8T GTI What type of oil and fuel to use??? (dbrowne1)*

Maybe not.
quote:[HR][/HR]This car is for keeps for me. I have ti run this to the ground since I lost a lot of money when I traded in my 2001 2.0[HR][/HR]​But using synthetic oil and running premium gas is definitely worth it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Bronco638 (Jun 1, 1999)

*Re: 1.8T GTI What type of oil and fuel to use??? (TRBNIUM)*

ador, I'm using a Mobil synthetic blend (some % synth and some % dino) until I'm satisfied that the engine is broken in (1500 to 2500 miles). Also, I am only using premium fuel and OEM oil filters. As long as you keep up with the maintenance, I suggest you do what you can afford. I hope you enjoy your ride as much as I'm enjoying mine. Welcome aboard.


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

*Re: 1.8T GTI What type of oil and fuel to use??? (dbrowne1)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Premium fuel only. OEM oil filter. Synthetic oil every 5K miles - I would recommend Mobil 1 0W-40, which you can get at Autozone.[HR][/HR]​I have a friend (track nut) who autoX his 944S, 944 Turbo and 1.8T A4 using Mobil 1 15w-50 year round and changing every 10k since the mid 90s. The thicker grade provides a little extra protection at high track RPMs. There're a few threads at AudiWorld.com where oil analysis reported average and below average wear/tear and contamination at 7500 miles. Haven't seen anything for 10k miles yet. 
Currently I'm sticking with the 7500 interval for my 1.8T NB using 5W-30 for the winter and 15W-50 for the summer. I'm curious as to what you think of Audi's new oil change interval on their '02 and newer 1.8T A4: every 10k with Mobil 1 synthetic, preferably 0W-40. Is this safe or is Audi skimping on their customers? I'm very tempted to extend the interval out to 10,000 but still feel a bit insecure since the 1.8T oil capacity is only 4.8 quarts. Heck my 944S 4-banger holds almost 7 quarts and has an oil cooler. 
Your opinion would be appreciated.


[Modified by Cadenza_7o, 11:06 AM 1-8-2003]


----------



## BrandonC (Feb 14, 2001)

*Re: 1.8T GTI What type of oil and fuel to use??? (Cadenza_7o)*

For what it's worth, I use 93 octane (because it's available here, and 91's not), and I use 5W30 Mobil1.
You don't need to change every 3000 miles if you use synthetic. I've seen results from constant oil testing (every month or so) on a car running synthetic, and all of the important properties were still holding up past 10,000 miles! Not that I'm suggesting waiting that long, but every 6000 to 7000 should be perfectly fine.
Go with 91 octane, and whichever oil you want to. Even with non-synthetic, you shouldn't have to change every 3000....


----------



## TurboZen (Oct 15, 2000)

*Re: 1.8T GTI What type of oil and fuel to use??? (BrandonC)*

I wouldn't change dino oil more often than 5000 miles, it's just too conservative (aka bad for the environment.) Consumer Reports testing has shown that even with cars that are extremely abused (driven 24/7 by NY cab drivers), 5000 miles is a good number to change the oil. synthetic doesn't last longer, it just performs better at the extremes.
btw I use mobil 1 5W-30 right now.


----------



## dbrowne1 (Oct 31, 2000)

*Re: 1.8T GTI What type of oil and fuel to use??? (TurboZen)*

Consumer reports didn't have a single sample analyzed. All they did was measure a few parts to see if they were still within spec. Basically they don't know what they're doing.
Thicker oil does not provide "more" protection. An oil is either viscous enough to maintain its liquid barrier under a given condition or it isn't - there isn't really a continuum. So if you're using an oil that's too viscous, all you're doing is generating more heat, putting more strain on the oil pump (and thereby losing hp) and slowing oil flow to critical areas. Unless your car is heavily modified and being run very hard on a road course regularly, an XW-40 is more than enough. 5W-30 works fine too if you're not sustaining high loads (like driving 100mph+ for long periods).
As far as the 10K mile interval that Audi is recommending, I think that's fine for "normal" driving conditions with synthetic oil. I did two analyses back to back of Mobil 1 5W-30 in my car while commuting 120 miles a day on the highway. The oil could have gone 10K. If you're doing short trips or if you're chipped I think 10K is pushing it.


[Modified by dbrowne1, 11:52 AM 1-8-2003]


----------



## Mimi03GTI (Oct 21, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T GTI What type of oil and fuel to use??? (dbrowne1)*

I'm with dbrowne1 all the way. I change my AMSOIL 0W30 & filter every 6000 miles on my turbo cars and have gone longer on my n/a cars. Basically change it twice a year and never had any kind of problems.


----------



## TurboZen (Oct 15, 2000)

*Re: 1.8T GTI What type of oil and fuel to use??? (dbrowne1)*

quote:[HR][/HR]As far as the 10K mile interval that Audi is recommending, I think that's fine for "normal" driving conditions with synthetic oil. I did two analyses back to back of Mobil 1 5W-30 in my car while commuting 120 miles a day on the highway. The oil could have gone 10K. If you're doing short trips or if you're chipped I think 10K is pushing it.[HR][/HR]​I agree with what you are saying, I do believe CU does know what they are doing though. CU was testing how the oil affected the engine, not how the engine affected the oil. Your findings does not contradict what CU found, it actually supports their findings. Besides your tests didn't include dino oil and that is what I was talking about. Comparing dino to synthetic, it doesn't last longer, it just performs better.


----------



## dbrowne1 (Oct 31, 2000)

*Re: 1.8T GTI What type of oil and fuel to use??? (TurboZen)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
I agree with what you are saying, I do believe CU does know what they are doing though. CU was testing how the oil affected the engine, not how the engine affected the oil. Your findings does not contradict what CU found, it actually supports their findings. Besides your tests didn't include dino oil and that is what I was talking about. Comparing dino to synthetic, it doesn't last longer, it just performs better.[HR][/HR]​CU tests so many different types of things that, based on the methodology they've used in both the oil and some surveys (flawed statistical methods), I don't trust anything they say. 
Oil analysis gives a much more precise idea of how the engine is wearing, how the oil is performing, how much it has left in it, and it gives an idea of how efficiently the engine is burning. 
CU measured cranks and cams to see if they were still in spec, which is only a small part of the picture. They didn't take apart any bearings, they didn't show any combustion chamber pictures, do compression tests, look at how much sludge/varnis had formed, etc.


----------



## vwguy3 (Jul 30, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T GTI What type of oil and fuel to use??? (FreeStage3)*

Why do you what to stick with an OEM filter. Arent most of the differences in filters just oil cap.
Thanks 
Justind


----------



## pturner67 (Dec 27, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T GTI What type of oil and fuel to use??? (vwguy3)*

what about Castrol Syntec 5W50? It's synthetic, it's got the 5 weight for easy starts and protects like a 50 weight oil....as for gas, I use straight 93 octane (usually Amoco)


----------



## FreeStage3 (Mar 18, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T GTI What type of oil and fuel to use??? (dbrowne1)*

lets quote the manual one more time:
*"Your engine was factory filled with an all season high quality engine oil that has a viscosity grade of SAE 5W-40. You can use this oil over all temperature ranges for normal driving. If you need to add oil between changes use any high quality petroleum-or synthetic-based oil with correct specifications. If engine oil viscosity grade SAE 5W40 is not available, you can also use SAE 5W30.*
*Gasoline engine*
*-VW502 00 or VW500 00 or VW501 01
-ACEA A2 or ACEA A3
-API Service SJ * 
and yes to your spec portion, even though any quality brand petroleum based oils are now meeting spec SL and that is better than SJ.
*GENERAL RECOMMENDATIONS*
*If SAE 5W-40 or 5W30 viscosity grade oil is not available in your area, be sure to always use a viscosity grade suitable for the climate and seasonal conditions that exist where the vehicle is being operated. Always make sure that the oil meets the quality standards listed above.* 
please understand, i am not here to use scare tactics on people asking what oil and gas to use on our motors, my original post was trying to help and it was stating factual information from our owners manual. nothing more, nothing less. dbrowne1 if your ever in LA maybe you could buy ador a decent meal. considering ador is taking a sack lunch with him everyday to save up for synthetic oil and premium gas.








matt


----------



## ador (Jun 12, 2001)

*Re: 1.8T GTI What type of oil and fuel to use??? (ador)*

All of you guys have been great. Thanks for all of the adivse. My drive to and from work really concern me. 100 miles/day. That's 500/week, 2,000/month. Without weekend driving. Damn! I may have to change oil every 5 weeks!!! I will have to decide if I should go synthetic or regular oil. Oil Change at a local dealer cost $25 here in LA. Price to pay for the 1.8T power eh....








THANKS AGAIN GUYS!!! I'm really happy with my car.


----------



## BrandonC (Feb 14, 2001)

*Re: 1.8T GTI What type of oil and fuel to use??? (ador)*

If you're doing highway driving like that, your oil change intervals will increase quite a bit. Changing every 3000 with that kind of driving would be stupid and a waste of money.








Also, learn to change the oil yourself. It's actually very easy. It requires a little investment (ramps, oil catch-basin, maybe some socket tools to get the drain plug off, but it's worth it. I was slightly worried about doing the first one, but a friend showed me and it was very, very easy. I'm sure a Vortexer in your area would be happy to show you how to do it. You'll save yourself a lot of money.


----------



## dbrowne1 (Oct 31, 2000)

*Re: 1.8T GTI What type of oil and fuel to use??? (FreeStage3)*

quote:[HR][/HR]lets quote the manual one more time:
*"Your engine was factory filled with an all season high quality engine oil that has a viscosity grade of SAE 5W-40. You can use this oil over all temperature ranges for normal driving. If you need to add oil between changes use any high quality petroleum-or synthetic-based oil with correct specifications. If engine oil viscosity grade SAE 5W40 is not available, you can also use SAE 5W30.*
*Gasoline engine*
*-VW502 00 or VW500 00 or VW501 01
-ACEA A2 or ACEA A3
-API Service SJ * [HR][/HR]​Thank you for proving my point. READ WHAT YOU JUST POSTED, CAREFULLY, THEN READ WHAT I SAID.


----------



## AxeAngel (Mar 28, 2001)

*Re: 1.8T GTI What type of oil and fuel to use??? (dbrowne1)*

i love when people argue with dbrowne1 in oil threads.
i think its about time i bring back all those long 7-9page oil threads and make them stickies?


----------



## FreeStage3 (Mar 18, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T GTI What type of oil and fuel to use??? (dbrowne1)*

Key word in BOTH paragraphs is *IF*. i also love the way you backed off on the gas portion of this thread. i guess the argument score in this thread stands 1-1. i don't think either of us will give up on the oil discussion, its all about interpretation of the what the manual states.


----------

